# Prepping our body for come what may John McDougall MD



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope this is okay to post. 
I believe we need to prepare our physical bodies for come what may.
I mean no offense ..... 
This is a little long but well worth the time spent watching. 
I am not a vegan but I believe there is a time and a season to clean house. 
I believe this is the season:flower:


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

*video is skewed*

Faithmarie - thank you for your posts which are very interesting. However this guy is totally wrapped up in a one-sided approach to diet. There are many health and diet strategies out there that are in direct opposition to this guys approach. They too can use entire civilizations as examples where they achieved superior health eating high fat or protein diets.

I think people should see extremes in diet advice and realize that its usually not all good and not all bad. To me and only me I like to realize what is negatively in common with advice, such as junk food or processed fructose corn syrup etc.., and avoid them. Then with council coming from many (not one) use good judgment for what is good for me.
I also think this guy is an elitist who wants to weild lawful dictation over a nation of parents. Its a little offensive. This is how oppression gets rooted

I did like his focus on starch as a lot of people rule it out way too quickly in my opinion.

thanks it was interesting eventhough I griped about it


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL
Thats okay I don't agree with almost everything I see or read but I do like to know what others opinions are. There is also the Dr Esselstyn who is very strict. 
I believe they have great advice and give alternative ideas to health I also believe it is not what goes into a man that defiles him and that being grateful for what we eat helps too. That is my opinion ...lol
I just like all available information to be presented, it is always good and one can make an educated opinionated choice. lol 
I have one daughter who eats this way ... no meat dairy or fats and one who eats mostly meat. Their health ... they seem both to thrive on the diets they both love. 
And debating is a good thing... :flower:


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> LOL
> And debating is a good thing... :flower:


I agree, I have actually gone through several stages with different strategies for optimizing my health. I am a research idiot and with each wave of information I find my center shifting a bit. I realized several years ago that there are a ton of "qualified" conflicting opinions.

There seems to be a massive battle on consumption ethics based on protein/fat strategies versus carbohydrates ones. I have found for me so far that on extremes of either, I get less satisfactory results regarding energy. I have recently been studying these cleansing strategies but there are some that argue that sugars in quantity are more invasive fuels versus fats. All seem to agree on "a proper protein" whether plant or animal but the fat vs carbs war is in a continuous vicious debate. So I don't like lawful intervention of either. Well or I guess I just like lawful intervention period 

I am now in a stage for me, where I am getting crazy strict about how food is prepared and am now changing my prep strategies to optimize health, while still focused on foods I like.

I am charged by my family of being too informed but its fun to be strategic, especially when it comes to food.

thanks for your postings


----------

